# Smoked some burgers



## Nastynotchback1 (Feb 15, 2020)

Mixed up hamburger with Famous Dave's beef rub and pattied out 3 nice size burgers. Cut a red onion and put on top for flavor. They came out nice but 2 hrs at 275 was a little much. Should have stopped at 1.5 hrs. Used a mix of hickory and pecan. First time so I was happy.


----------



## Nastynotchback1 (Feb 15, 2020)

LOL there on a glass plate but it's invisible I guess.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 15, 2020)

I can't see the plate but it looks like you got them done enough by the looks of that onion! If your going to smoke a burger and not use Cure#1 I'd think it best to cook the hell out of them, LIke. RAY


----------



## Nastynotchback1 (Feb 15, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I can't see the plate but it looks like you got them done enough by the looks of that onion! If your going to smoke a burger and not use Cure#1 I'd think it best to cook the hell out of them, LIke. RAY


I definitely did that. They had great flavor but were dry. Not completely but enough to tell. They were at 175


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 15, 2020)

I love smoked burgers. At 275  - 300 they are usually ready to roll in around an hour. I throw them in often when I am doing longer cooks to get a quicker bite. I usually do the onions separate


----------



## Nastynotchback1 (Feb 15, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I love smoked burgers. At 275  - 300 they are usually ready to roll in around an hour. I throw them in often when I am doing longer cooks to get a quicker bite. I usually do the onions separate


Yeah I will definitely be twicking the cook and trying again.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 15, 2020)

Nastynotchback1 said:


> Yeah I will definitely be twicking the cook and trying again.


I will say a good smoked burger is one of my most favorite things to eat. Man its just hard to beat a good burger period


----------

